# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  از دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایران بگید.

## abcde

ممنون میشم اگه کسی از دانشجو های اونجا هست کمی از وضعیت دانشگاهش ( اساتید، خوابگاه، جو بچه ها، امکانات پژوهشی، جو فرهنگی هنری سیاسی، و ...) تعریف کنه.
و به این سوال جواب بده که *به نظرش ارزش اینو داره که بالاتر از اصفهان و شیراز بزنیمش؟ (رشته پزشکی)
و به نظرتون برای کسی که قصد خارج رفتن داره کدوم دانشگاه مناسب تره؟*

----------


## prdsarj

منم یه سوال دارم 
بچه ها به نظرتون دانشگاه های تهران ارزشش رو دارن‌ که آدم‌ از شهر خودش بره؟ 
من رفتم دانشگاه شهر خودمون تحقیق و همه ی استادا بهم‌ گفتن اساتید تهران اصلا برای دانشجو هاشون وقت نمیذارن و مخصوصا توی پزشکی خیلی هاشون اصلا سر کلاس نمیرن و از دانشجو های سال بالایی میفرستن
نظر شما چیه درباره ی این موضوع

----------


## abcde

منم شنیدم که شهرستان چون تمام بیمارستانای آموزشی تقریبا برای یه دانشگاهن، مریض بیشتر به دانشجو میرسه و از نظر عملی قوی تر میشه. (بر خلاف تهران) 
اگه نظری راجع به این هم دارید بنویسید.

----------


## abcde

هیچکسو اینجا نمیشناسید ایران باشه؟ خیلی مهمه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## prdsarj

ای بابا مثه اینکه کسی نیس..
من‌درباره ی پردیس پزشکی ایران هم سوال داشتم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## abcde

> ای بابا مثه اینکه کسی نیس..
> من‌درباره ی پردیس پزشکی ایران هم سوال داشتم


 منم... تو دفترچه و سایتشون هم هیچ توضیحی راجع به پردیس ننوشته.

----------


## prdsarj

> منم... تو دفترچه و سایتشون هم هیچ توضیحی راجع به پردیس ننوشته.


من وقتی دفترچه اومد زنگ زدم پرسیدم گفت‌ داخله تهرانه. قبلا توی کرج بود آخه. امسال تازه دیگه اومده تهران فکر کنم
ولی تو دفترچه فقط از بهمنه... 
این پست جدیدی که بچه ها از شهید بهشتی گذاشته بودن رو دیدم واسم سوال شد که ایران اینطوری نباشه یه وقت...

----------


## -SmS-

> منم شنیدم که شهرستان چون تمام بیمارستانای آموزشی تقریبا برای یه دانشگاهن، مریض بیشتر به دانشجو میرسه و از نظر عملی قوی تر میشه. (بر خلاف تهران) 
> اگه نظری راجع به این هم دارید بنویسید.


دانشگاه تهران بیشترین بیمارستان آموزشی توی کشور داره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## abcde

> دانشگاه تهران بیشترین بیمارستان آموزشی توی کشور داره


که تقسیم بر 4 میشه

----------


## rezagmi

> ممنون میشم اگه کسی از دانشجو های اونجا هست کمی از وضعیت دانشگاهش ( اساتید، خوابگاه، جو بچه ها، امکانات پژوهشی، جو فرهنگی هنری سیاسی، و ...) تعریف کنه.
> و به این سوال جواب بده که *به نظرش ارزش اینو داره که بالاتر از اصفهان و شیراز بزنیمش؟ (رشته پزشکی)
> و به نظرتون برای کسی که قصد خارج رفتن داره کدوم دانشگاه مناسب تره؟*


فقط بگم جوگیر نباشید
امکانات پژوهشتی کیلویی چنده باو اینا همش برا ترم اوله 
خارج رفتنم که هر دانشجوی پزشکی = یک میخوام برم آلمان و میرم کلاس زبان آلمانی
اساتید هم دردی ازت دوا نمی کنه، دانشجوی پزشکی باس خودش بخونه هر دانشگاه بزرگ دولتی بری برات فرق چندانی نخواهد کرد از این باب
جایی رو بزن که دلت باهاشه و برات راحت تره

----------


## -SmS-

> که تقسیم بر 4 میشه


چرا وقتی چیزی نمیدونین حرف میزنین؟ دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران(نه کل دانشگاه های تهران) ۱۶ تا بیمارستان آموزشی داره که بیشترین تعداد در ایرانه، بهشتی ۱۲تا(همراه با شیراز دومه) و ایران هم ۱۱تا. کاملا هم از هم مستقل هستن و هر بیماستان مخصوص به همون دانشگاهه. من نمیدونم این تقسیم بر ۴ از کجا آوردین :Yahoo (77):  اما دانشگاه مازندران ۵تا بیمارستان آموزشی داره،شاهرود ۲تا و ... و تا جایی که من ریاضی بلدم ۱۶ از ۵ و ۲ بیشتره. البته شاید ریاضی من ضعیفه.

----------


## F.Seraji

پارسال رتبه کشوری آخرین نفر قبولی دانشگاه ایران چند بوده؟البته تو پسرا

----------


## therealfarshid

> چرا وقتی چیزی نمیدونین حرف میزنین؟ دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران(نه کل دانشگاه های تهران) ۱۶ تا بیمارستان آموزشی داره که بیشترین تعداد در ایرانه، بهشتی ۱۲تا(همراه با شیراز دومه) و ایران هم ۱۱تا. کاملا هم از هم مستقل هستن و هر بیماستان مخصوص به همون دانشگاهه. من نمیدونم این تقسیم بر ۴ از کجا آوردین اما دانشگاه مازندران ۵تا بیمارستان آموزشی داره،شاهرود ۲تا و ... و تا جایی که من ریاضی بلدم ۱۶ از ۵ و ۲ بیشتره. البته شاید ریاضی من ضعیفه.


ببخشید این دوازده تای شیراز کدومه؟
تو ایران که اصلا بیمارستان آموزشی نیست فقط درمانی هست که دانشجو رو هم میفرستن توی همین بیمارستان ها
من توی شیراز فقط ی بیمارستان نمازی و ی بیمارستان فقیهی رو میدونم دانشجو ها میرن واسه اینترن شیپ!
البته چنتای دیگه هم هست که یا درمانگاه هست یا فقط اسما بیمارستان آموزشی هست! درحالی که اصلا دانشجو رو اونجاها نمیبرن مگر برخی از رزیدنت های مغز و اعصاب اونم جراحی نه داخلی!

----------


## mohammadreza13

ار چی بگم برات
دانشگاه ایران دیگه سوال داره
کی بهتر از تو که بهترینیییییی تو ماه زیبای روی زمینی :Yahoo (10):

----------


## prdsarj

> ار چی بگم برات
> دانشگاه ایران دیگه سوال داره
> کی بهتر از تو که بهترینیییییی تو ماه زیبای روی زمینی


شما اونجایید؟

----------


## -SmS-

> ببخشید این دوازده تای شیراز کدومه؟
> تو ایران که اصلا بیمارستان آموزشی نیست فقط درمانی هست که دانشجو رو هم میفرستن توی همین بیمارستان ها
> من توی شیراز فقط ی بیمارستان نمازی و ی بیمارستان فقیهی رو میدونم دانشجو ها میرن واسه اینترن شیپ!
> البته چنتای دیگه هم هست که یا درمانگاه هست یا فقط اسما بیمارستان آموزشی هست! درحالی که اصلا دانشجو رو اونجاها نمیبرن مگر برخی از رزیدنت های مغز و اعصاب اونم جراحی نه داخلی!


یعنی فقط اسم بیمارستان آموزشی هست؟ شیراز رو دقیق نمیدونم اما یعنی ۱۶ تا بیمارستان تهران که اسمش آموزشی هست،هیچ کدوم خدمات آموزشی ارائه نمیدن؟پس چرا اسمشون آموزشیه؟ مرض دارن عایا؟(شاید دارن)

----------


## mohammadreza13

> شما اونجایید؟


جسمم اینجاست روجم اونجاست

----------


## therealfarshid

> یعنی فقط اسم بیمارستان آموزشی هست؟ شیراز رو دقیق نمیدونم اما یعنی ۱۶ تا بیمارستان تهران که اسمش آموزشی هست،هیچ کدوم خدمات آموزشی ارائه نمیدن؟پس چرا اسمشون آموزشیه؟ مرض دارن عایا؟(شاید دارن)


ببینید اصلا این که بگین فلان بیمارستان آموزشی هست کلا حرف چرندی هست
این بیمارستان ها درمانی هستن یعنی اینکه صرفا به هدف آموزش نیست اونجا از هر قشری ممکن هست بیمار بیاد بعدش استاد معالجه میکنه شما یاد میگیری
مثلا شیراز بیمارستان نمازی رو داریم که تنها بیمارستانی هست تو کشور حداقل بعد از برخی بیمارستان های تهران که داخل اون عمل آنوریسم مغزی صورت میگیره(هیچ جا این عمل انجام نمیشه دیگه!) این بیمارستان بیمارستان آموزشی هم هست اما این عمل رو به صد تا یکی هم یاد نمیده اون دکتر(فقط ی دکتر هست که این عمل رو انجام میده) پس صرفا آموزشی نیست بیمارستان درحالی که توی ی کشوری مثل آلمان چنتا دانشگاه مثلا ی بیمارستان آموزشی دارن و واقعا فقط آموزش داخلش صورت میگیره(خود بیمارها ه میدونن که اون بیمارستان آموزشی هست!حالا چرا میرن اون بیمارستان دلیلش اینه که خود استادا کار بیمار رو راه میندازن و دانشجو داره کاملا براش توضیح داده میشه که این شکل باید عمل کنی اما تو ایران از موقعی که اینترن میشی میندازنت تو بخش میگن برو فلان بیمار رو راه بنداز! مثلا تو دانشگاه بهت گفتن بخیه رو باید این شکلی بزنی توی بیمارستان میگن برو اون بیمار رو راه بنداز-اینجاست که کار میلنگه!اینجا باید اون فرد بیاد بهت بگه این فرد مثلا خردسال هست باید این کار رو بکنی اینو نکنی یا این فرد مثلا دیابت داره اول برو مثلا فلان ماده رو استفاده کن قبل از بخیه زدن-البته این فقط واسه این بود بگم کلا آموزشی وجود نداره خودت باید بری دنبالش اسمت دانشجو هست(با اینکه اونی هم که تو آلمان هست اونم دانشجو هست!)
توی سایت دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اومده ی سری بیمارستان هایی رو زده که توشون واقعا آموزش هست ولی ی سری هم هستن که فقط باید تمرکزت بالا باشه درسی رو که خوندی خودت به عمل بشونیش این طور نیست استاد بیاد بگه خب اینی که خوندی این هست و این هم راه عملش کلا توی ایران کسی بخواد پزشک موفقی بشه خودش میره دنبال اون مسایل-واسه همین هم هست که با این همه تحریم و این همه کمبود امکانات پزشکی ی عملایی انجام میشه که توی خود آمریکا با اون همه امکانات موفقیت چندانی نداره!چون فرد خودش میره دنبالش سعی میکنه واقعا یاد بگیره نه اینکه صرفا پاس کنه و بره مرحله بعد(مثل همین عمل آنوریسم مغزی!-بری در موردش تحقیق کنی میفهمی چه عمل شاخی هست-در این حد که با مویرگ مغزی سر و کار داری و ی اشتباه طرف رو میفرسته اون دنیا!)

----------


## ahmad 77854

> چرا وقتی چیزی نمیدونین حرف میزنین؟ دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران(نه کل دانشگاه های تهران) ۱۶ تا بیمارستان آموزشی داره که بیشترین تعداد در ایرانه، بهشتی ۱۲تا(همراه با شیراز دومه) و ایران هم ۱۱تا. کاملا هم از هم مستقل هستن و هر بیماستان مخصوص به همون دانشگاهه. من نمیدونم این تقسیم بر ۴ از کجا آوردین اما دانشگاه مازندران ۵تا بیمارستان آموزشی داره،شاهرود ۲تا و ... و تا جایی که من ریاضی بلدم ۱۶ از ۵ و ۲ بیشتره. البته شاید ریاضی من ضعیفه.


جو نده 
تهران از لحاظ عملی یکی از مزخرف ترین جاهاست 
اینو دیگه همه میگن

----------


## -SmS-

> ببینید اصلا این که بگین فلان بیمارستان آموزشی هست کلا حرف چرندی هست
> این بیمارستان ها درمانی هستن یعنی اینکه صرفا به هدف آموزش نیست اونجا از هر قشری ممکن هست بیمار بیاد بعدش استاد معالجه میکنه شما یاد میگیری
> مثلا شیراز بیمارستان نمازی رو داریم که تنها بیمارستانی هست تو کشور حداقل بعد از برخی بیمارستان های تهران که داخل اون عمل آنوریسم مغزی صورت میگیره(هیچ جا این عمل انجام نمیشه دیگه!) این بیمارستان بیمارستان آموزشی هم هست اما این عمل رو به صد تا یکی هم یاد نمیده اون دکتر(فقط ی دکتر هست که این عمل رو انجام میده) پس صرفا آموزشی نیست بیمارستان درحالی که توی ی کشوری مثل آلمان چنتا دانشگاه مثلا ی بیمارستان آموزشی دارن و واقعا فقط آموزش داخلش صورت میگیره(خود بیمارها ه میدونن که اون بیمارستان آموزشی هست!حالا چرا میرن اون بیمارستان دلیلش اینه که خود استادا کار بیمار رو راه میندازن و دانشجو داره کاملا براش توضیح داده میشه که این شکل باید عمل کنی اما تو ایران از موقعی که اینترن میشی میندازنت تو بخش میگن برو فلان بیمار رو راه بنداز! مثلا تو دانشگاه بهت گفتن بخیه رو باید این شکلی بزنی توی بیمارستان میگن برو اون بیمار رو راه بنداز-اینجاست که کار میلنگه!اینجا باید اون فرد بیاد بهت بگه این فرد مثلا خردسال هست باید این کار رو بکنی اینو نکنی یا این فرد مثلا دیابت داره اول برو مثلا فلان ماده رو استفاده کن قبل از بخیه زدن-البته این فقط واسه این بود بگم کلا آموزشی وجود نداره خودت باید بری دنبالش اسمت دانشجو هست(با اینکه اونی هم که تو آلمان هست اونم دانشجو هست!)
> توی سایت دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اومده ی سری بیمارستان هایی رو زده که توشون واقعا آموزش هست ولی ی سری هم هستن که فقط باید تمرکزت بالا باشه درسی رو که خوندی خودت به عمل بشونیش این طور نیست استاد بیاد بگه خب اینی که خوندی این هست و این هم راه عملش کلا توی ایران کسی بخواد پزشک موفقی بشه خودش میره دنبال اون مسایل-واسه همین هم هست که با این همه تحریم و این همه کمبود امکانات پزشکی ی عملایی انجام میشه که توی خود آمریکا با اون همه امکانات موفقیت چندانی نداره!چون فرد خودش میره دنبالش سعی میکنه واقعا یاد بگیره نه اینکه صرفا پاس کنه و بره مرحله بعد(مثل همین عمل آنوریسم مغزی!-بری در موردش تحقیق کنی میفهمی چه عمل شاخی هست-در این حد که با مویرگ مغزی سر و کار داری و ی اشتباه طرف رو میفرسته اون دنیا!)


تازه گرفتم چی شد. ممنون.

----------


## -SmS-

> جو نده 
> تهران از لحاظ عملی یکی از مزخرف ترین جاهاست 
> اینو دیگه همه میگن


اون که قطعا. اما جالب اینجاست که این همه که شما می فرمایید اگه رتبه خوبی بیارن ۹۹درصدشون میرن همون جای مزخرف. من و شما دستمون به دانشگاه نمیرسه میگیم مزخرفه. شک نکن چه من و چه شما اگه تهران قبول شیم(که من قطعا نمیشم) با کله میریم :Yahoo (4):

----------

